# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Nasceram Pterapogon kauderni

## AntónioAfonso

Olá a todos
ontem nasceram no meu comunitário vários Cardinais de Bangai , só consegui apanhar três pois os outros devem ter sido comidos, coloquei-os num pequeno refúgio e agora vamos ver se os consigo criar.
fica um pequeno vídeo .
mais tarde darei notícias
um abraço
afonso

YouTube - Cardinais de Bangai.AVI

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Sr. Afonso

À coisa de 2meses atras tambem nasceram no meu aquario e tb so consegui apanhar 4 crias mais o menos assim do tamanho dos seus!
Como nao tenho refugio tive de os por numa maternidade como se usa nos de agua doce e duraram-m assim durante 1mes mas infelizmente acabaram por morrer 1 a 1 mais o menos com intervalos de 1semana desconfio eu por causa das condiçoes de ter sido numa maternidade mas ainda chegaram a crescer prai o dobro! Como tem os seus num refugio pode ser que resistam ate a fase adulta Boa Sorte pra esses pequenos!

Abraço Nuno

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Nuno, pois tenho essa esperança, fui apanhado um pouco de surpresa pois não é minha intenção dedicar-me á reprodução , mas quando vi o macho de boca aberta com os filhotes fiquei entusiasmado e esperei até consegui apanhar estes três, neste momento só vejo dois. bom vamos aguardar para ver.
abraço
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá a todos
> ontem nasceram no meu comunitário vários Cardinais de Bangai , só consegui apanhar três pois os outros devem ter sido comidos, coloquei-os num pequeno refúgio e agora vamos ver se os consigo criar.
> fica um pequeno vídeo .
> mais tarde darei notícias
> um abraço
> afonso
> 
> YouTube - Cardinais de Bangai.AVI


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Pelo aspecto do refúgio,parece-me haver plancton e micro-organismos para a primeira fase de crescimento.
Parabens e vá dando notícias.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado amigo Jorge Neves 
darei notícias certamente
um abraço

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Magnifico, Parabéns.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Lindo :Pracima: 

Boa sorte e vai-nos mantendo a par dos pequenos.

----------


## António Vitor

Parabéns, e isso não acontece todos os dias, muito bom mesmo! 
vai dando notícias isso é de interesse geral para a comunidade.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia 
obrigado pelo vosso interesse.
vou dando notícias da evolução
abraço
afonso

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas Afonso,

A ver se corre tudo bem, mas mesmo que não corra deve ser mt giro ter pequenos kauderni... :Palmas: 

Como se formou o casal? Foi de proposito?
É possivel distinguir macho de fêmea?
Tenho 1 kauderni e gostava de comprar outro...do sexo oposto  :Cool: 

Ab
Joao

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá João Carlos boas
é de facto aliciante ver os minúsculos filhotes Kauderni a nadar e esconderem-se de tudo.
Bom eu tinha um desde Novembro 2009 e sempre pensei ser macho, em Junho 2010 comprei aqui a um colega nosso um Kauderni segundo ele fêmea, depois de os juntar reparei que de facto eles eram ligeiramente diferentes nomeadamente as barbatanas dorsais um tinha-a mais comprida do que o outro e a fêmea a que comprei em Junho a barbatana dorsal do meio para o fim dividia-se em duas, todo o resto são iguais, assim fiquei com um casal por pura sorte.
o resto é o normal depois do respectivo roçar amoroso o macho guardou os ovos na boca até á eclusão .
na verdade eu só dei por isso quando vi que o macho parecia ter a cabeça maior que o normal, já não larguei o aquário e reparei que quando o macho abria a boca tinha lá dentro qualquer coisa a mexer, foi quando percebi que afinal sempre eram um casal e iam ter filhotes. o resultado está no vídeo, se houver próxima vou estar mais atento e tentar salvar o máximo possível da postura.
Obrigado pelo interesse demonstrado
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Arca de Noé

Boa tarde Afonso.


Antes de mais, Parabéns pelos nascimentos. É sempre interessante ver acontecimentos desses em aquários.

Numa das nossas lojas também tivemos uns quantos bangais e a sua manutenção é relativamente simples. Também nós os passamos para o refúgio e tudo foi correndo normalmente até que começamos a ficar apertados de tempo. No entanto, se lhes deres artémia viva, vais ver que daqui a um mês estarão bem maiores. Procura no aquário principal, em zonas de pouca circulação e que possa ter algum esconderijo, pois é muito provavel que encontres alguns por aí.

Uma coisa que podes tentar fazer, nós fizemos e resultou relativamente bem, é fabricar um ouriço com os piaçabas de uma vassoura e epoxy.


Cumprimentos e boa sorte,
Arca de Noé

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde Arca de Noé
um abraço e obrigado pela dica é interessante e, acabei agora mesmo de ver mais um, dentro de um buraco numa rocha , agora o difícil vai ser capturá-lo, já lá coloquei uma rede fina com espaço na esperança dele sair e conseguir assim mais um pró refúgio.
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Extraordinário Afonso !

Quando puderes coloca fotos !

Abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Gonçalo 
daqui por uns dias coloco umas fotos pois agora como são pequenos a minha câmara não mostra bons resultados nas macros (câmaras baratas lol)
gostava que organizasses mais uma visita para a rapaziada se encontrar.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## César Carvalho

Sr Afonso, 
tal como foi dito pelo proprietário da loja Arca de Noé, não terá qualquer problema em alimentá-los se utilizar artémia recém eclodida. O único problema  com este tipo de alimentação é a necessidade de preparar diariamente a artémia, que como sabe tem um período de incubação de 24 horas, o que se torna complicado ao fim de algum tempo dada a necessidade dos pequenos serem alimentados pelo menos 3 vezes por dia.
Uma alternativa é dar-lhes Cyclops, que eles aceitam bem. No entanto parece-me que o crescimento é menos rápido, mas tem a grande vantagem de ser muito mais cómodo. Se de facto optar por colocar um ouriço falso como sugerido anteriormente, terá a vantagem deles se concentrarem num ponto, facilitando a alimentação se utilizar uma pipeta (depois de deixar derreter o cyclops). Cheguei a tentar rotiferos mas sem sucesso.

Os alevins são muito resistentes. 

O meu casal desova com frequência, o seu certamente também o fará. Assim, sugiro-lhe que na próxima postura retire o macho ao fim de 20 a 30 dias de incubação e o coloque sozinho, de preferência com algo como o ouriço falso para que os pequenos se possam refugiar quando finalmente saírem da sua boca.

Sr João,
não existe dimorfismo entre os sexos, pelo menos conhecido até à data. Já pesquisei bastante sobre o assunto. O método mais utilizado pelos criadores, é reunir um grupo e deixar que os casais se formem sozinhos e só então separá-los.

Abraço.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite 
amigo César obrigado por mais uma dica, de facto já comecei a eclosão da artémia ainda cá tinha pois há uns meses atrás comprei-a para alimentar uma postura de Escalares. vou fazer um ouriço falso e aguardar por nova postura pois estou curioso para ver quantos virão da próxima vez.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Tiago Amaral

Espectáculo!!! 

Boa sorte para os criares  :Pracima: 

Em 2005 o Ricardo Rodrigues também os reproduziu, pena que as fotos já não aparecem no post, pq apareciam os bangaii no meio do ouriço que ele fez, se não me engano, com palitos espetados em qq coisa.

De qualquer maneira, aqui fica o link:
http://www.reefforum.net/f4/cardinai...-6-meses-1849/

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado Tiago vamos lá ver como me vou sair desta
abraço
afonso

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Afonso,

Fantásticas notícias, parabéns pelo sucesso  :Smile: 

Já foi tudo dito, náuplios de artemia de 24h para alimentar os pequeninos e isolá-los numa maternidade com boa qualidade de água. O falso ouriço eu fazia com epoxy e palitos, a ideia de usar as agulhas da vassoura de piaçaba é porreira porque assim os espinhos são pretos como nos verdadeiros ouriços Diadema.

Toma nota de todos os acontecimentos (data em que o macho deixou de comer ou ficou oralmente grávido, data de libertação dos ovos - no meu caso eram 30 dias) para poderes fazer previsões da eclosão e estares assim melhor preparado para receber os peixes. Infelizmente perdi o meu macho após algumas a eclosão de algumas posturas de sucesso, na altura pensei que tivesse sido devido a uma mudança de aquário mas actualmente e após ter discutido o assunto com outros criadores acredito que a prolongada e sucessiva falta de alimentação do macho foi a principal causa. Há quem separe o macho da fémea para este poder recuperar a forma.

abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Ricardo 
obrigado por mais esta informação vou tentar estar atento á próxima eclosão, já tomei nota das datas, e já fiz um ouriço mas com palitos
um abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá cá está mais um pequeno vídeo , agora para celebrar o 1º mês de vida dos pequenotes, pois, faz hoje um mês que saíram da boca do pai.


YouTube - Após 1 mês 09-2010.AVI


De princípio só darei notícias dentro de um mês ou então se houver nova postura.
abraço
afonso

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Afonso,

Que saudades que eu tenho de criar Bangaiis, obrigado por partilhares  :Smile: 

Gostei do pormenor do dedo para noção de escala.

abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Ricardo pois é isto é divertido vamos ver se esta semana que vai entrar tenho novidades.
(off topic) no meio de Outubro irei aí fazer uma visita pois quero mais dois frag's.
abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas
Nasceram novos Bangais hoje dia 30 nasceram esta madrugada 3 filhotes mas o macho ainda tem mais na boca, não sei por quanto mais tempo, pois isto para mim é uma nova experiencia.
Resumindo, montei um aquário á parte do comunitário e coloquei lá o macho quando descobri que ele já tinha uma postura na boca, coloquei uma divisória no meio para evitar que o macho quando terminar a postura vá atrás das crias para as comer.
dentro de pouco tempo postarei aqui um vídeo do acontecimento.
Não tenho condições para grandes criações, mas que isto dá gozo dá e muito.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## António Vitor

anemonas, são carnivoras, jamais meterei uma aqui.
até podem ter sorte com alguma...ou não.

é com muita pena que recebo a noticia.
 :Frown:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Triste notícia!

É por estas e por outras (como a do Jorge Neves) que eu não sinto fascínio nenhum em ter uma anémona no meu aquário. 

Um abraço,

----------


## Florbela Tavares

Realmente embora sejam fascinantes, não valem o risco.  :SbPoiss: 

Foi realmente uma pena António, força com esse novo projecto.

cumprimentos

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Triste notícia!
> 
> É por estas e por outras (como a do Jorge Neves) que eu não sinto fascínio nenhum em ter uma anémona no meu aquário. 
> 
> Um abraço,


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Tive a minha no àqua 10 anos sem problemas de qualquer espécie e o que aconteceu penso ter a ver com a necessidade de espaço,devido ao tamanho que atingiu.
As fotos não fazem justiça ao quão grande ela è.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu tenho 4 anemonas no meu sistema e até agora não me comeram peixes....

Os meus cardinais andam sempre ou pé de um delas, até se escondem por detras dos tentaculos, como fazem os selvagens na natureza.....


Foi mesmo um grande azar...


boa continuação com o projecto!

cumps

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia
obrigado a todos , de facto foi azar tanto eu gostava de ter uma anémona que acabei por comprar. é pena pois gosto de a observar mas, assim não dá para a manter....
vou dando notícias do novo projecto assim que abrir um novo tópico coloco aqui a informação
abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Afonso

Lamento a notícia.
Segue MP.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá a todos 
boa noite
venho anunciar que abri um novo tópico com o meu novo projecto de 600 litros, tal como já vinha a ser pensado, finalmente enchi-me de coragem, e desmontei 6 dos 8 aquários e montei um maior, ainda tenho alguns Sarcos na banheira pois não os vou meter neste aquário. 
se eventualmente quiserem seguir o tópico e deixarem o vosso comentário aqui fica o link

http://www.reefforum.net/f289/novo-p...-litros-22686/

um abraço a todos 
afonso

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

Amigo António,

Gostaria de partilhar este momento consigo e com a restante comunidade...

Casal formado da sua ultima criação... e o macho a transportar os ovos na boca



Dos 10 que lhe comprei apenas restam 5... resolveram de uma só vez saltar pela canalização e ter ao aquario de baixo, onde foram comidos por um Odonus Niger  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:  só me apeteceu por o peixe no grelhador  :SbEnerve3:   :yb620: 

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Hugo bom dia
que maravilha, até fico com inveja ah!ah!ah!
Na verdade fico feliz por haver continuação, na criação de Bangais, é de facto maravilhoso, dos quatro com que fiquei, penso que vai haver casamento com dois casais que se formaram, vamos lá ver, com o tempo ainda vou ter que remontar novamente os aquários de criação, mas desta vez, se vier a acontecer será na garagem.
um abraço e obrigado por esta partilha.
afonso

----------


## Marco Macae

Olá caros amigos e em especail amigo António Afonso.

Sou a dar noticias dos meus  cardinais que vieram em Junho para a Madeira. Dos 4 que cá chegaram, apenas fiquei com 2 ( um casal formado ), tendo oferecido em janeiro os outros dois.

Preciso da vossa ajuda para me esclarecerem no seguinte: O macho já teve ovos na boca , em pelo menos 3 ocasiões - 13/12/2011, 17/01/2012, e 27/03/2012, sendo que estou convencido que em Fevereiro tb houve postura mas estive de férias na semana de 18 as 25 de Feveriro, altura em que pelas minha contas daria outra postura.

Parecem estar a desovar regularmente - intervalos de +- 33/34 dias, mas não sei porque razão o macho apenas aguenta os ovos entre 24 a 48 horas máximo. depois dou sempre com ele a comer e sem ovos. Será de ainda serem novitos ( fazem um ano no próximo dia 11/04 ) ou por outra qq razão, como p ex alimentação ? Comem artémia congelada, e uma mistura caseira de camarão, salmão e green/red marine algae da ocean nutrition á qual acescento um pouco de alho em pó. Eles adoram, e não querem saber de secos nem de flocos.

Que faço? Talvez seja normal abortarem as primeiras posturas , alguem com experi~encia nestes bichos talvez possa dar a sua opinião.

Ab

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Por vezes na natureza, os pais nas suas primeiras abordagens à paternidade, não o sabem ser...
Lembro-que o meu avô e depois o meu pai, fizeram criação de coelhos e muitas vezes, na 1ª vez que uma coelha era mãe, a taxa de mortalidade era muitas vezes de 100%.
Depois é natural que aprendam, mas por vezes, nós e outros animais, não o sabem ser e nunca o saberão...

Mas 4 posturas... penso que algo mais se passe...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marco Macae

Pois também acho que á 4 tentativa já era de guardar os ovovs pelo menos mais algum tempo. Da malta que levou cardinais do Amigo António Afonso, já alguem teve posturas?

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá meus amigos, folgo muito em saber de vós
Marco o que o Pedro Ferrer relatou é de facto assim nos casais ainda novos as primeiras posturas raramente nascem até ao amadurecimento do macho, no entanto por experiencia própria, eu coloco o macho isolado num aquário separado, pois assim como não o alimento ele não se vê tentado a deixar os ovos para comer. 
O meu anterior macho não tinha essa tentação, embora das experiencias que eu fiz, reparei que quando o casal estava junto e eu alimentava, a fêmea que normalmente estava junto ao macho apressava-se a comer tudo o que passava junto do macho , talvez o instinto da natureza , evitando assim que o macho largasse os ovos.
Bom de qualquer modo penso que é sempre melhor colocar o macho sózinho.
Aproveito para divulgar que neste momento tenho um pequeno macho isolado para ver se novamente vou assistir ao nascimento de mais Cardinais que tanto gozo me deu.
vão dando notícias
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Marco Macae

Percebo´, mas eu penso que não é por gula que ele deixa os ovos, pois no primeiro dia, ele nem liga nada à comida, afastando-se inclusive da zona de alimentação. Ou é de ser novinho, ou então n sei. Não há mal em colocá-lo só num outro aqua logo mal fique com ovos na boca?

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Não há mal em colocá-lo só num outro aqua logo mal fique com ovos na boca?


Olá Marco eu quando passei a separar o casal do comunitário para outro aquário para a postura e depois separar o macho , passei a ter o dobro dos filhotes, por isso vou voltar a adoptar o mesmo sistema.
abra~ço

----------


## Marco Macae

Acha que um 40 Litros com um filtro esponja /termoestato e uma bomba de circulação , sem mais nada é suficiente?

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Acha que um 40 Litros com um filtro esponja /termoestato e uma bomba de circulação , sem mais nada é suficiente?


sim chega, eu montei o antigo de 60 litros (brutos) onde criei várias posturas, portanto a diferença não é grande vai dar concerteza.

----------


## Marco Macae

Ok. mesmo sem escumador não é? 

Estive a ler e a pensar, não será da alimentação, isto é, talvez deverei dar mais x ao dia e mais variada? ambos parecem estar bem , não estão magros, mas há quem diga que o macho deita ou come os ovos quando não está suficientemente alimentado para aguentar 20/30 dias sem comer. que me dizes? que alimentos e qts x ao dia dás aos progenitores?

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Marco
sim é evidente que, se o macho não estiver bem alimentado, pode abortar a postura, isto para os mais jovens, pois os mais velhos mesmo mal alimentados aguentam a postura até ao fim mas , em alguns casos acabam por morrer subalimentados.
em relação á alimentação, aos adultos normalmente só dou uma vez por dia , e aos filhotes tantas quantas puderes eles agradecem, não esquecer nestes, as mudanças de água devem ser dia sim dia não, penso que neste tópico está pormenorizada a forma como eu os tratei.
um abraço

----------


## Marco Macae

Pois eu dou uma vez por dia e eles parecem gorditos. Dou uma mistura caseira de camarão, salmão, alho e algas verdes e vermelhas, um congelado caseiro e eles engolem peda~ços inteiros. 

N percebo então, talvez seja mesmo a sua inexperiencia,

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Entao e novidades???? :SbOk:

----------


## goncalo.zamith

Boa tarde.
Partilho também o que se passa com os meus uma vez que poderá ajudar alguém.

Tenho um casal já formado com duas posturas efectuadas. A femea é maior que o macho mas ainda são os dois jovens/pequenos.
Na primeira postura, tentei apanhar o macho para o pôr no aquário separado mas mal o envolvi com a rede ele cuspiu os ovos e não os apanhou mais. Na segunda vez, liguei ao Afonso sobre conselhos como os apanhar mas aconteceu o mesmo.

O macho, ainda pequeno, mal consegue ter os ovos na boca. Por isso decidi manter o casal no aquário separados para os poder alimentar diáriamente com artémia. A ver se se desenvolvem/crescem mais depressa.

Os intervalos de tempo entre as posturas foi de pouco mais de um mês por isso, espero que daqui por umas 3/4 semanas ter mais uma postura...
Aí já estarão separados e será apenas tirar a fêmea para o principal...

Vamos a ver como corre mas...estou animado!!!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas 
pois é os casais novatos têm ainda muito a aprender, tal como já referi anteriormente, o casal que deu origem a este tópico era um casal adulto penso já com dois anos e eu sempre apanhei o macho com os ovos na boca e ele não perdeu nenhum, tal como aconteceu ao Gonçalo, aconteceu-me agora a mim, tenho um casal novito (não tem um ano suponho) e ao retirar o macho ele também terá cuspido alguns ovos pois só nasceram três. no dia 06 deste mês de Abril.
entretanto vou criá-los da mesma forma que os outros, dá sempre grande gozo, vê-los crescer.....




Fotos tiradas hoje agora mesmo

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

Parabens Afonso!!!  :Palmas: 

Também partilho do mesmo problema.
Tenho 4 casais formados, sendo que já tive de trocar dois machos por estarem sucessivamente a perder ovos... não é que os substitutos tenham sido melhores, pois também são muito novinhos. 
De momento tenho 2 criações:
- 2 sobreviventes com cerca de 1 mês e meio (eram 7 no inicio, mas tive um problema com as resistência, que me baixaram a temperatura em 5 graus, tendo morrido 5 peixitos)
- 3 sobreviventes com cerca de 3 semanas (eram 4 no inicio)

Os mais velhos ainda estão a ser alimentados com artemia recem-eclodida e estou com alguma dificuldade a que eles aceitem comida congelada... não demonstram qualquer tipo de interesse. 

António como é que fez com os seus? 

Quando vier aqui para os lados da Malveira a ver se combinamos qualquer coisa e passa cá por casa para conversarmos um pouco.

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## AntónioAfonso

olá 
Hugo bom dia
Os meus já estão com 13 dias, dou-lhes a artémia recém eclodida e já vou dissolvendo com os dedos o mexilhão congelado de forma a aproveitar só o líquido tipo areia para eles se irem habituando, tal como anteriormente eles acabam por pegar, é uma questão de tempo.
costumo ir á Malveira (Bubbles) assiduamente mas, já há algum tempo que tenho falta.... , quando lá for eu aviso e, sempre conversamos um pouco.
abraço e calma que isso vai.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas 
- Hugo hoje sábado vou á Malveira Bubbles Shop da parte de tarde.
- Tenho novamente o macho juvenil com ovos.
abraço

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> Boas 
> - Hugo hoje sábado vou á Malveira Bubbles Shop da parte de tarde.
> - Tenho novamente o macho juvenil com ovos.
> abraço


Enviei MP

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas,

Eu tenho novamente o macho com ovos na boca ( ou tinha ) desde há um dia atrás, precisamente 30 dias depois da ultima postura que ele cuspiu ou comeu não sei.

PAreceu-me esta manha que não os tinha na boca, o que quererá dizer que pela 5 vez consecutiva aborta a postura. Ele está gordito e bem alimentado, não percebo o pq deste comportamento. Talvez a idade, já que tem cerca de um ano. Que me dizem ou aconselham?

Vou tentar dar comida 2x dia, e introduzir outras coisas, mas acho que não é disso, estou mais inclinado para o facto de ser novito ou então algum problema de infertilidade, lol, tenho de o levar a uma clínica...  :Smile:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Marco bom dia
de facto não consigo perceber o que se passa pois ás primeiras vezes é normal por ser jovem mas já lá vão 5 posturas, qualquer coisa se passa....
tenho novamente o meu macho com ovos já o separei como de costume, esta é a 2ª postura vamos ver no que dá, pois da 1ª só nasceram 3 cardinais que por sinal cá andam muito felizes.
um abraço

----------


## goncalo.zamith

O meu neste momento esta mesmo na engorda! Esta num Aquario separado em fase de engorda! Como o Aquario e de 20litros vou fazendo mudas bem simples! 
Esta lá faz 2semanas e já noto bastante diferença!
Mais uma ou duas semanas devo ter mais uma postura! Vamos a ver o que acontece!!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Eu tenho 6 Cardinais (origem: António Afonso) no mesmo aquário... gordos, grandes, sem qualquer azedume... acho estranho, pois talvez já devessem andar às turras... nunca me apercebi de qualquer postura...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> Boas,
> 
> Eu tenho novamente o macho com ovos na boca ( ou tinha ) desde há um dia atrás, precisamente 30 dias depois da ultima postura que ele cuspiu ou comeu não sei.
> 
> PAreceu-me esta manha que não os tinha na boca, o que quererá dizer que pela 5 vez consecutiva aborta a postura. Ele está gordito e bem alimentado, não percebo o pq deste comportamento. Talvez a idade, já que tem cerca de um ano. Que me dizem ou aconselham?
> 
> Vou tentar dar comida 2x dia, e introduzir outras coisas, mas acho que não é disso, estou mais inclinado para o facto de ser novito ou então algum problema de infertilidade, lol, tenho de o levar a uma clínica...


Da experiência que tenho com estes peixes é que há "machos"  :yb665:  e machos...
Tinha 2 casais que os machos tb estiveram consecutivamente a largar os ovos, 
Tentei fazer experiencias com incubação artificial, mas tb sem sucesso... até que resolvi comprar mais uns bangais na tentativa de encontrar novo macho.
Estes novos tb não são uns "machos latinos" mas têm aguentado com os ovos até ao final, tendo nascido 3 de um casal e 7 de outro (deste ultimo só estão vivos 2)...

----------


## Marco Macae

> Da experiência que tenho com estes peixes é que há "machos"  e machos...
> Tinha 2 casais que os machos tb estiveram consecutivamente a largar os ovos,


Pois pelos vistos o meu não quer nada com aquilo, e nem Latino é.. enfim.. deixar mais algumas posturas a ver o que se passa, senão vai ser trocado.

Obrigado pelas vossas opiniões

----------


## goncalo.zamith

E como tinha previsto, após a engorda estão no aquário à parte e fizeram ontem a postura.

Noto o macho bastante maior e desta vez consegue fechar a boca com os ovos lá dentro...
A ver como corre!!!

Será um macho Latino??? :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Dos 10 que trouxe À quase 1 ano da casa do A. Afonso, ainda tenho 8!Creio que tenho pelo menos 2 casais já formados, pois estão distantes do resto do grupo em áreas diferentes....mas para mim é dificil ver posturas!

Cumps

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas pelos vistos a coisa vai Gonçalo.
por curiosidade e coincidencia pois ia hoje postar aqui, o meu pequeno casal voltou a entrar em acção pois o macho também já está todo inchado, tem um cabeçorra que parece um leão ah! ah!.
ainda estou indeciso se o hei-de manter neste aquário ou retirá-lo, pois no outro ainda lá estão os trê Cardinais que nasceram em Abril passado, bom logo se vê.
Pedro esses Cardinais fizeram um ano de vida em Janeiro, já podem ser pais ah! ah!, seria engraçado conseguir pelo menos uma postura, é uma delícia vê-los sair da boca do pai.
bom qualquer ajuda estou sempre disponivel.
abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas 
para não criar "suspance" quero divulgar que ainda não foi desta que nasceram mais cardinais, pois o macho resolveu largar os ovos para voltar a comer. 
Tenho de voltar ao ambiente anterior mas só depois de terminar a minha calha de leds e ficar com mais tempo livre.
Entretanto cá andam os três cardinais que nasceram no dia 6 de Abril.
cumprimentos

----------


## goncalo.zamith

deste lado sucedeu-se o mesmo. No entanto, noto a diferença bem grande no tamanho deles após um mês de engorda, a comerem 3/4x artémia por dia. 
Agora vamos ao mês dois de engorda!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas Gonçalo de facto eles estão sempre com vontade de comer, vamos dar mais algum tempo e depois se verá, eu irei dando notícias sempre que surgirem nividades
abraço

----------


## miguelcarreira

Olá António, estive a reler este tópico e fiquei com o bichinho de ver pequeninos no meu aqua, está a pensar disponibilizar novamente crias? gostava de arranjar um casal de pterapogon.

parabens pela dedicação e sucesso.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Miguel 
obrigado
penso que só para Agosto é que estarei em condições de voltar a criar, depois eu aviso por esta via
abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá António,

Ando com vontade de voltar às reproduções de peixes e nesse sentido estaria interessado em comprar-lhe uns cardinais. Não pretendo fazer casais de irmãos mas sim juntar a outros de origem diferente.

abraço

----------


## Osmar Segato

ola a todos os colegas,

excelente este tópico, na semana passada tive meus primeiros filhotes de Bangais em meu aquário, infelizmente não pude fazer nada até o momento do nascimento, mesmo vendo o macho cheio de filhotes. 

vou ler esse tópico com calma depois, tomar algumas atitudes, e espero ter o mesmo sucesso que o colega António Afonso, parabéns!

abraços a todos.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Olá António,
> 
> Ando com vontade de voltar às reproduções de peixes e nesse sentido estaria interessado em comprar-lhe uns cardinais. Não pretendo fazer casais de irmãos mas sim juntar a outros de origem diferente.
> 
> abraço


Olá Ricardo um abraço pelo que tenho lido por aí por casa vai tudo a caminhar bem, em relação aos Cardinais neste momento só tenho três a crescer e, até Agosto não vou conseguir fazer criação mas após este período voltarei, depois contacto-o.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> ola a todos os colegas,
> 
> excelente este tópico, na semana passada tive meus primeiros filhotes de Bangais em meu aquário, infelizmente não pude fazer nada até o momento do nascimento, mesmo vendo o macho cheio de filhotes. 
> 
> vou ler esse tópico com calma depois, tomar algumas atitudes, e espero ter o mesmo sucesso que o colega António Afonso, parabéns!
> 
> abraços a todos.


Olá Osmar 
obrigado pela participação neste tópico.
Penso que em algum dos "postes" aqui colocados está muita informação útil não só minha mas também de outros membros que quiseram relatar seus conhecimentos.
No entanto qualquer dúvida que tenha coloque-a que eu, ou algum membro o há-de ajudar.
abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas 
para não deixar morrer este tópico, venho divulgar que vou voltar a tentar a reprodução de Cardinais, continuando com montagens artesanais como é meu apanágio, montei na garagem três aquários, um pequeno com um casal novinho, e os outros dois um com 190 litros e o outro com 340 litros ambos para criação.
tenho outro casal em casa no refúgio de 90 litros.
quando houver novidades aqui virei dar notícias, ficam as fotos para visualização.
abraços

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, felicidades de volta a esse projecto.

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Uma lufada de ar fresco!
Brilhante essa vontade da fazer mais e melhor!

Ficamos a aguardar!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia
obrigado aos dois
de facto como o tempo abunda, e vamos caminhar para o inverno, decidi ocupar mais o meu corpo pois sentado muito tempo faz crescer a barriga.
vamos lá ver como vai correndo, logo que haja novidades aqui virei contá-las.
abraço

----------


## marcopires

Welcome Back  :Big Grin:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite
já arranjei espaço na garagem para tentar voltar á criação de Cardinais mas, com o mesmo toque artesanal, nada de transcendente, apenas mais espaço que anteriormente.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0zK_GCsHbI
quando houver novidades serão os primeiros a saber
abraço a todos
afonso

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas António, tudo bem?

Posso tirar já senha?  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Bruno bom dia 
se tudo correr bem penso que para Maio/Junho haverá novidades, até lá darei noticias dos acontecimentos
cumprimentos

----------


## helder_Zulmiro

Boas sr. Afonso se for possivel desta, posso ficar ja na lista de espera? da outra ja nao fui a tempo. cpmts , e boa continuaçao

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, caro António, também gostaria de por na fila de espera para 4.  :Smile: 

Cumps.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia
desta vez a coisa está mais difícil , embora com mais condições os dois casais que tenho não têm conseguido levar a postura até ao fim, mas ainda não desisti.
quando houver novidades não me esquecerei dos dois.
abraço
até breve (espero eu)

----------


## helder_Zulmiro

Sabe o que é isso , foram modernices a mais, t4 duplex tudo do bom e do melhor e os bichos estranharam tanto espaço :-)
boa sorte com a proxima, que tudo corra bem

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia
é um pouco assim.
de facto algo se passa e eu ainda não consegui descobrir.
tenho dois casais que menssalmente (+-) têm posturas e perto do fim da incubação os ovos desaparecem.
estão sózinhos em aquários separados com rocha para se refugiarem, e de facto todo o tempo da incubação não apresentam stress.
tenho utilizado vários sistemas como antigamente, separando a fêmea para o macho estar descansado, já experimentei deixar os dois até ao fim mas nada de reproduções.
de notar que um dos casais já reproduziu mas em casa, aqui na garagem nem pensar.
estou a pensar voltar a colocá-los no comunitário e quando algum macho estiver com ovos retiro-o como antigamente.
bom já expus as minhas mágoas
um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas 
para não perder o ritmo, parece que finalmente um dos casais resolveu brindar-me com uma postura no dia 1 deste mês de maio, só consegui apanhar 13 pois eu não estava presente como de costume e os outros foram-se.
bom estão com 8 dias de vida felizes e contentes, vamos lá animar pois o outro casal também já está no fim da postura, e vou tentar estar presente.
quando tiver oportunidade meterei fostos ou vídeo
abraço a todos até breve.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Bem vindo ne novo Antonio, quem espera sempre alcança, lembraste di que falamos a muito tempo em que nao conseguias novamente um casal, ai está conseguiste de novo o teu entretenimento!!! e ai estas de novo brindado com uma nova postura,é bom saber disso e fico contente que assim seja,bota ai umas fotos e relata ai um pouco dos aconteçimentos, vamos voltar a dar vida ao forum e ao teu post!!!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo boa noite
já há algum tempo que não tomamos um cafézinho, um dia deste temos de combinar nem que eu tenha de ir a Torres Vedras.
Em relação aos cardinais parece que querem novamente voltar á criação.
filhotes neste momento tenho 30 com um mês e meio, e tenho dois casais com postura que espero para perto do final do mês, mas estes não sei se vingarão, pois vão nascer em pécima altura, é que eu vou de férias no dia 27 de Julho e não sei se o meu filho dará conta do recado, pois os pequenos necessitam de comer várias vezes ao dia, mas vamos ver.
assim que der coloco aqui umas fotos ou pequenos vídeos.
abraço
até breve

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


É com uma enorme alegria que recebo esta noticia!Ainda tenho 6 dos seus....e na semana passada vi um pequeno com 1cm....nem sei como sobreviveu neste tanque!Mas depois disso nunca mais o vi!
Cumpse boa continuação...ainda espero pela sua visita!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia Pedro espero que esteja tudo bem , pricipalmente com esse rapaz que deve estar enorme....
depois das férias começa o período das visitas aos amigos, depois combinamos.
vamos ver como vão correr as coisas por cá, sempre que possivel darei noticias
abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas tal como prometido mais um pequeno vídeo dos pequenos cardinais, em Agosto darei mais noticias.
abraço


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqPakSSYlkE

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Carlos ja á muito que não vinha aqui, mas fiquei contente por ver que continua com os cardinais em altas, muitos parabens

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde
de facto a criação dos cardinais continua, hoje nasceram mais 35 não é mau.
serve de distração embora trabalhoso mas dá um gozo dos diabos ah! ah!
abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas tenho mais notícias.
um dos meus machos stressou (por minha causa) e largou os ovos.
artesanalmente (como é meu apanágio) construí uma maternidade na esperança de manter os ovos até á eclosão , vamos ver como vai correr
http://youtu.be/I0oHfYuRBQ4
abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas actualizando este tópico
os ovos não eclodiram.
este ano as condições da minha criação estão a complicar-se
contráriamente aos anos anteriores, este ano tenho perdido cardinais de uma forma incrivel, nunca me tinha morrido nenhum desde que nasciam até mudarem de casa.
agora todas estas ultimas posturas desde Junho chego a ter mais de 50% de mortes, impensável, não consigo encontrar os motivos.
hoje para completar as perturbações o meu aquário principal quebrou o vidro do fundo, tenho os corais na banheira, os peixes na garagem noutro aquário, e a casa num pandemónio.
estou cheio de dores nas costas mas ainda vivo.
ainda não sei o que vou fazer a seguir mas , vou pensar sériamente no assunto.
bom já desabafei
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Boas actualizando este tópico
> os ovos não eclodiram.
> este ano as condições da minha criação estão a complicar-se
> contráriamente aos anos anteriores, este ano tenho perdido cardinais de uma forma incrivel, nunca me tinha morrido nenhum desde que nasciam até mudarem de casa.
> agora todas estas ultimas posturas desde Junho chego a ter mais de 50% de mortes, impensável, não consigo encontrar os motivos.
> hoje para completar as perturbações o meu aquário principal quebrou o vidro do fundo, tenho os corais na banheira, os peixes na garagem noutro aquário, e a casa num pandemónio.
> estou cheio de dores nas costas mas ainda vivo.
> ainda não sei o que vou fazer a seguir mas , vou pensar sériamente no assunto.
> bom já desabafei
> ...


Boas, Afonso

Todos sabemos que depois de desabafarmos e descargar a raiva que nos assume nestas situações voltamos á carga (como diz o Mota) e recomeçamos sempre melhor e mais decididos. Por isso fico á esperas de novidades por esses lados e boa sorte na remontagem. 
Se precisares de ajuda diz estamos cá para isso. Tenho por cá 12 aquários de 240 litros que estão a ser preparados para novas aquisições e como suporte para quarentenas e outras experiencias, basta encher de água e temos residencia para os teus vivos se precisares.

Um abraço
Joaquim Galinhas

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Joaquim boa tarde
obrigado pela disponibilidade.
Eu tenho na garagem vários aquários onde faço a criação dos cardinais e consegui encher um de 120cm onde coloquei os peixes maiores, os mais pequenos ficaram na banheira com os corais.
mas o pior aconteceu ontem, pelas 23 horas houve um curto-circuito na garagem que me deitou o quadro abaixo, e eu só dei por isso quando pelas 10 horas da manhã fui para dar de comer aos peixes, encontrei quase tudo morto, os pequenos cardinais morreram mais de 50 e os peixes grandes também morreram, já os tinha há 4 anos, agora compreendo a malta que quer desistir, pois é uma derrota muito pesada (estou amarelo) ainda não decidi o que fazer, vou esperar uns dias para não tomar nenhuma decisão precipitada.
eu depois darei notícias
um abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá de novo 
já comecei a criar os cardinais de novo, embora devagar vamos ver como vai correr, deixo um pequeno vídeo dos pequenos que nasceram há um mês atrás, são apenas 25 mas continua a dar gozo

http://youtu.be/cjfSOfHGGEc

abraço
afonso

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Afonso

Ainda bem que as coisas estão a voltar ao normal, fico contente pela insistencia e vontade demonstrada em não se deixar vencer pelos azares.
Um dia tenho de visitar essa garagem  :Smile:  combinamos e faço uma visita.
Já agora quando tiver desses meninos em condições de venda estou comprador.

Um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Joaquim Galinhas boa tarde
em relação á visita pode ser quando quiser basta avisar um dia antes, normalmente estou em casa.
em relação aos cardinais já coloquie o seu nome na lista em principio na última semana de Abril , depois aviso, tenho o Pedro Chouriço também á espera já há algum tempo.
apareça
abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde
quero informar o final da minha criação de cardinais de bangai.
a partir deste momento vou dedicar-me á manutenção do meu reef, que já me dá muito trabalho.
um abraço a todos os que me apoiaram neste hobby
afonso

----------

